# Skybox Audio Hammers and Waves | Interview / Giveaway | Replay



## Simeon (Jul 15, 2021)

What a very special time today. I was so honored to be able to have Danny Dunlap from @skybox Audio with me on today’s livestream. 
The replay is live (I plan on adding chapters after processing), so be sure to watch and leave a comment to qualify to win one of the two licenses we will be giving away later next week.


----------



## Scalms (Jul 15, 2021)

very nice release! and so cool having the developer interviewed, I liked hearing the thought process behind developing this library. Don't know if I've seen this sort of review video before, but you need to do it again!


----------



## Simeon (Jul 15, 2021)

Scalms said:


> very nice release! and so cool having the developer interviewed, I liked hearing the thought process behind developing this library. Don't know if I've seen this sort of review video before, but you need to do it again!


Yes, it was so wonderful to have Danny be able to join me, it was priceless. I plan on doing more of these in the future circumstances permitting.
I am so glad you enjoyed watching.


----------

